# The Ultimate Taxi



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Not directly Uber related, but check out this 2 minute video of a taxi in Aspen, Colorado






"Life isn't the destination, Life is the ride..."


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

OFF TOPIC SORT OF: Why don't we do a Friday song of the week?
Drivers, pick a song, no R or X rated rap, just sayin', but choose something that could get the engine running for the weekend.
My first thought was Welcome to the Jungle; but after I had breakfast and mellowed a bit I thought of this because of a traveling cousin:
Sail On Sailor: Beach Boys


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> OFF TOPIC SORT OF: Why don't we do a Friday song of the week?
> Drivers, pick a song, no R or X rated rap, just sayin', but choose something that could get the engine running for the weekend.
> My first thought was Welcome to the Jungle; but after I had breakfast and mellowed a bit I thought of this because of a traveling cousin:
> Sail On Sailor: Beach Boys


I always did like that one.


----------

